# Anyone had ivf success at 38/39?



## Fiona_82

Hi all,
I’m totally new to this so not really sure where to start. We’re starting IVF the cycle after next. I’ve recently had a MMC. Had a chemical over a year ago. We’ve been ttc for 21 months. Just wondered if anyone had any experience of IVF at my age (38, 39 in Nov). I’ve been told it may take a few cycles. My AMH is 6, AFC was 10 when tested last time. Is there much hope of IVF? Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## sparkler2020

Hi not in same situation but am starting ICSI. 
Good luck to you X


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I started my second cycle of ICSI when I was 38 1/2 and had my son when I was 39 yrs of age. Good luck x


----------



## Fiona_82

staceysm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started my second cycle of ICSI when I was 38 1/2 and had my son when I was 39 yrs of age. Good luck x


----------



## Fiona_82

@staceysm Thanks so much for replying and congratulations. I’m convinced it’s never going to work!! Thanks again x


----------



## miamiamo

Hi, myself I know many ladies 40+ with 1st and 2nd time success via IVF. Remain positive x


----------



## Fiona_82

miamiamo said:


> Hi, myself I know many ladies 40+ with 1st and 2nd time success via IVF. Remain positive x


Thank you so much for your message xx fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## ellieh17

I had egg collection 3 days before my 39th birthday, we got 6 eggs all mature & suitable for icsi. 3 fertilised & 1 made it to day 5 for transfer (other 2 stopped dividing at day 3 - really common, especially if you have male factor infertility) & I’m now 37 weeks pregnant so just waiting for her arrival in the next few weeks.


----------



## Fiona_82

@ellieh17 thanks for that .. really encouraging. We don’t have male factor. Fingers crossed though. Congratulations to you xxx


----------



## dying2bamummy

I am 38 and about to start a cycle, sending you lots of baby dust x


----------



## Fiona_82

dying2bamummy said:


> I am 38 and about to start a cycle, sending you lots of baby dust x


Very best of luck to you. Keep me posted about how you get on xxxx


----------



## dying2bamummy

Thank you Fiona_82 how’s your cycle going


----------



## Fiona_82

dying2bamummy said:


> Thank you Fiona_82 how’s your cycle going





dying2bamummy said:


> Thank you Fiona_82 how’s your cycle going


@dying2bamummy We still haven’t got started! How are things with you? Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## miamiamo

ellieh17 said:


> I had egg collection 3 days before my 39th birthday, we got 6 eggs all mature & suitable for icsi. 3 fertilised & 1 made it to day 5 for transfer (other 2 stopped dividing at day 3 - really common, especially if you have male factor infertility) & I’m now 37 weeks pregnant so just waiting for her arrival in the next few weeks.


massive congrats!


----------



## Ellsie583

Fiona_82 said:


> Hi all,
> I’m totally new to this so not really sure where to start. We’re starting IVF the cycle after next. I’ve recently had a MMC. Had a chemical over a year ago. We’ve been ttc for 21 months. Just wondered if anyone had any experience of IVF at my age (38, 39 in Nov). I’ve been told it may take a few cycles. My AMH is 6, AFC was 10 when tested last time. Is there much hope of IVF? Good luck to everyone xxx


Hello, @Fiona_82 I hope you are well.

I just wanted to share my story as I can complete relate to your concerns.

Just a bit of background-I am 38 years old and our journey started in March this year, after discovering my husband had azoospermia from an operation he had when we was younger.

Fast forward to July after many consultations and my husband having his micro-these operation.
We did our first ICSI in July with 6 eggs collected.

(I will admit I was a little disappointed with this as we were originally looking at around 12.
I had a re-shuffle of treatment as I wasn’t responding to the Gonal F as well as the doctors hope, so the dosage was increased and Pergoveris was also added to my treatment plan)

Out of the 6, 4 made it to blastocyst-all were 5AA and we did the transfer on 5d. (2 embryos)

Fast forward a few months later and I’m currently pregnant with twins and we are over the moon! Albeit still taking it all it, like many- it’s been a rollercoaster.

Hope this gives you hope, never give up and wishing you all the very best in the stage you are right now.
xx


----------



## wotsit987

Hi @Fiona_82 just wondered how you are getting on?

I am 39 and 40 in April and about to start in Jan 22?

Hope it is going well for you - fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## Gayle401

wotsit987 said:


> Hi @Fiona_82 just wondered how you are getting on?
> 
> I am 39 and 40 in April and about to start in Jan 22?
> 
> Hope it is going well for you - fingers crossed for us all!


Hi wotsit (and everyone else!), just jumping into say that I’m 39, going to be 40 in April and currently in my 2ww for my second transfer. Would be nice to chat to some ladies of a similar age! 
😊


----------



## wotsit987

Gayle401 said:


> Hi wotsit (and everyone else!), just jumping into say that I’m 39, going to be 40 in April and currently in my 2ww for my second transfer. Would be nice to chat to some ladies of a similar age!
> 😊


Hi @Gayle401 

yes it would be great to connect!

I too am 40 in April and just about to start blood tests and consent this week with a view to starting injections mid/ late Jan in my next cycle.

How has it been for you? Did the collection process go well? How many days til you can test?Everything is crossed for you!


----------



## Gayle401

wotsit987 said:


> Hi @Gayle401
> 
> yes it would be great to connect!
> 
> I too am 40 in April and just about to start blood tests and consent this week with a view to starting injections mid/ late Jan in my next cycle.
> 
> How has it been for you? Did the collection process go well? How many days til you can test?Everything is crossed for you!


Morning, 
my first round was in July/aug and we collected 7 eggs, all fertilised and we ended up with five day 5 blasts. All top quality so one was transferred and four frozen. That round ended in chemical which was just heartbreaking. i did the long protocol so it was about six weeks of injections before collection, everything was fine and nowhere near as scary as I thought it would be when we started out. 

so this time I’m slowly driving myself insane googling symptoms as they are different to last time. I’ve had strong pms type cramps for the last day or so, was convinced my period would come but it hasn’t yet and they seem to be easing a bit. Hard to know what the make of it all as everyone has different symptoms, some people have none! Then of course there are the side effects from the meds …. its so confusing. I’ve tested early - 6dp5dt - it’s positive. which I’m so pleas3 about, don’t get me wrong, but I’m also so aware it’s early and I was testing positive last time too. this process is an emotional rollercoaster and a total head **** - that is the only way I can describe it! My official test date is 22nd…so ages to go yet!

are you doing the long or short protocol? january will soon be here!


----------



## wotsit987

Hey @Gayle401

That is great news about the egg collection and blasts. I am so sorry to hear the first transfer didn't work out though. I had an early loss early in the year so understand how difficult it is. I know it is early to get too excited but a positive test is a great sign so everything is crossed that this one is successful and sticky! Only a week to go now and hopefully great news for Christmas!

Do you mind me asking how you ended up with IVF? I was diagnosed with endo 2 years ago (only discovered after paying for private fertility tests). Covid delayed things but eventually had a lap and hysteroscopy. Feel like time is running gout now and the trying is just so majorly stressful, so decided to pin our hopes on IVF. the stat5s all scare and sadden me, but they truth is the chances are still much better than we have naturally so fingers crossed it will do the trick!?


----------



## Gayle401

wotsit987 said:


> Hey @Gayle401
> 
> That is great news about the egg collection and blasts. I am so sorry to hear the first transfer didn't work out though. I had an early loss early in the year so understand how difficult it is. I know it is early to get too excited but a positive test is a great sign so everything is crossed that this one is successful and sticky! Only a week to go now and hopefully great news for Christmas!
> 
> Do you mind me asking how you ended up with IVF? I was diagnosed with endo 2 years ago (only discovered after paying for private fertility tests). Covid delayed things but eventually had a lap and hysteroscopy. Feel like time is running gout now and the trying is just so majorly stressful, so decided to pin our hopes on IVF. the stat5s all scare and sadden me, but they truth is the chances are still much better than we have naturally so fingers crossed it will do the trick!?


Hi, sorry for the delay in replying to this. 
So we are completely unexplaine. My reserve is fine, his sperm is good, no obvious signs of anything else on all tests / scans. We were referred during the pandemic and so treatment was delayed a little which was so worrying due to my age. I try not to read all the stats etc as they do freak me out and then I’ll worry more. I am actually sleeping better now that treatment has started as I feel like I’mdoing something and getting some help now. Keep in touch when you start your cycle, it really helps to have people around you that just understand all of your feelings without question.

so I’m now 10dp5dt still testing positive on frer and on a range of other less sensitive tests. I’ve never had a line strong enough for supermarket own brands and I’m getting a line so fingers crossed 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🙏🏽🙏🏽🙏🏽. Really can’t enjoy this feeling as terrified they will start to fade and still googling every symptom. 
Things I’ve done differently this time no idea if it helped but thought I’d say:
ate a slice o a pineapple including core day before transfer for 4 days 
ate some Brazil nuts everyday 
continued Pom juice everyday 
ate eggs and avocado with whole grain toast for breakfast or porridge and berries 

no Idea if they have helped me get this far, but I didn’t do them consistently last time so thought I’d give it a whirl. 🤷🏻‍♀️🤷🏻‍♀️🤷🏻‍♀️ There’s so much advice out there - its so confusing what to do for the best!


----------



## wotsit987

@Gayle401 great news about the positive tests! Absolutely everything is crossed for you….. but it sounds really promising! It would be the best Christmas gift ever!

we start consults and scans next week ready for the new year so will let you know how it goes.

keep us posted too….. hopefully this is your time!! Xx


----------



## miamiamo

Gayle401 and wotsit987 - keep fingers and toes crossed for your positive results. xx


----------



## wotsit987

Thanks @miamiamo 

I have then thinking of you today @Gayle401….. hoping it is still good news for you…. Everything is crossed!

Things have sped up here…. I am booked for my baseline tomorrow but now they are saying I can start down regulation in this cycle if I want to so could be starting injections on the weekend if tomorrow goes well! 

All feels like it has moved so quickly but am pleased to get started….. don’t want anymore time to pass!


----------



## Gayle401

Hi everyone, sorry for the delay in responding. I’d left all my shopping until the last minute 🙈😂. So I’m now 15dp5dt and my lines are still strong And got my BFP on our OTD. Reqjested a beta through my gp as my clinic aren’t doing them and received the results today - 820 GP noted it was “high” this was day 14. So chuffed and a perfect Xmas present for us! Have our scan booked on 5 Jan so fingers crossed 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻 Our little Xmas pudding stays put! 😊🙏🏽🤞🏻
@wotsit987 how did your scan go? 
I hope you all have a lovely Christmas, whatever you get up to. 
xxx Gayle


----------



## wotsit987

Ahh @Gayle401 that is such incredible news! Literally the most perfect gift…. So happy for you! Fingers and toes crossed it stays put! Amazing.

yes I had the scan and all went ok…. The appointments are just so quick! Keep worrying I have missed something! They said all looked ok and that I could start down reg straight away so I started injections on Christmas Eve-Eve 🎅🏼 Feels like some kind of progress of a small scale. I go back on 4th jan for a scan and if all looks ok I can start stims
So hopefully can get moving soon. Trying hard not to get wrapped up in wishful thinking!

Merry Christmas everyone! x


----------



## Mercury363

@Gayle401 @wotsit987 any update on how you ladies are getting on?
Im heading in for FET on Friday and am also 39 so keen to hear some positive news from you!


----------



## wotsit987

Hi @Mercury363 ,

Good luck with the FET! 

I had a fresh transfer in Jan with a top grade embryo but sadly it was a BFN. I am just waiting for this cycle to complete and then we will do an FET. 

I bled even before OTD this time so have pushed for progesterone injections this time in the hope that they make the difference!?

How are you feeling?


----------



## Gayle401

Hi everyone! 
I thought I had replied to this the other day but I can’t see my comment! Sorry about that!
Sorry @wotsit987 that your transfer was negative. It’s just awful what we go though xxx 

@Mercury363 I’m doing very well. I am currently 15 weeks and everything seems to be going well 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻. Stay positive and look after yourself. It’s such an emotional rollercoaster xxxx


----------



## wotsit987

so glad all is going well @Gayle401!

Fingers crossed the rest of us will follow soon! 🤞


----------



## Mercury363

@Gayle401 I am so pleased for you! Gives us all hope! Xx


----------

